# Eating for your Blood Type



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

Has anyone tried eating for thier blood type? There are books that say people with certain blood types should eat certain foods and stay away from others. Has anyone had success with this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know people who do not have IBS that SWEAR by this diet, but a lot of what I hear is said about some of the blood types makes no sense to me, but I haven't read the books first hand, so I dunno.But I think B types are SUPPOSED to have dairy, but that blood type arose in ASIA (you can actually track the extent of the mongol and hun invasions based on the prevalence of Type B blood in Europeans....and for the most part asians are lactose-intolerant).But maybe someone told me things wrong.To me the whole basis sounds a bit dodgy. After all not very many genes are so tightly linked with blood type genes that the whole damn mess of them that would probably be required for us to have such vastly different dietary needs, are that tightly linked to NEVER EVER be separated from the blood type gene seems a little far fetche to me.But I'm a cynic.K.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i will testify on this site that Eating For My Blood Type (O) cured me of: Gas, Bloat, C, and i lost tons of weight. however, the thing is: sticking to it! quite unfortunately, i find it very very hard to stick to it when in america but much easier when in France. all i did, over a period of about eight months, was eliminate all wheat, dairy, corn and certain veg from my diet and whammo! i lost 20 pounds, felt and looked great, crapped beautifully, etc. today, i have added some wheat etc and frankly, i've gained a bit of weight back and am certainly more bloated than i was when i kept to the diet. i highly recommend it but if you are Blood Type O, america sucks for getting the products you may want (as in certain wheat substitutes: spelt, kamut, amaranth: one needs a good health food store nearby which is fine if you are in an urban location such as Boston but forget it if you live in Bumsville, Wherever. ) good luck! g-


----------



## mjjdlf (Aug 11, 2002)

My naturopath put me on the blood type diet about 6 weeks ago. I have had a rotten time sticking to it. My daughter got married 31 August. It was an 17 hr car trip to her home. The stress of the wedding and her home renovation (happening at the same time). We also moved her younger sister from there to another city at the same time.T had spent the summer with older sister to help out. I had a rought time. Since we have gotten home, things are much easier. I am losing the bloating, the edema in my hands and feet. I haven't gotten off the C&D seesaw but it isn't as painful. My husband says I look better than I have in months. I am also a type O. I am sticking with the diet.


----------



## dfmorse (Sep 10, 2002)

I have had good results based on the book "Eat Right 4 Your Type". My brother has also found many things he should not eat; he was the one that turned me on to the book when I first came down with a severe IBS attack. I was one sick guy - thought I was going to die for sure.Sticking to the diet is not easy, but is much less painful than all the symptoms that IBS dumps on us IBS people.Besides that, its a fun read; although the theory is debatable.David in Denverdfmorse###mac.com


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I have the book, but thought it was hogwash, but I'm also a cynic. I'll give it another try.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:thought it was hogwash


It still is.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

it may still be "hogwash" but it worked for me. frankly, it makes sense to me that humans started off by eating meat and what they found on trees and bushes - and progressed slowly to cultivated foods which may or may not be fine for us digestively. all i know is this: when i eliminate all gluten and wheat products, corn and cow dairy, i feel lighter, less bloated, less gassy etc. the thing is; if one is a meat eater in the States, one has to be very careful about the source of one's protein, cause unless it's organic, you're in trouble. personally, i think (and this is just my theory) that all the additives, preservatives, steroids, antibiotics, growth hormones and so on, that is added to our foodstuff (and not just animal proteins) is what makes us sick, not the food itself. anyhow, one man's diet is another's poison. g-


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Ghitta, I agree. The only problem is how do you correct it? The food might not be any good without all the additves is my guess, or they couldn't make enough for the masses. The lesser of 2 evils maybe? They had that mad cow thing a while back in Europe. I don't care for meat that much, but we still have some type every day pretty much. Eat a lot of chicken at my house. I should look like a chicken I eat so much of it. Fish is better, but have an allergic daughter, so there's a problem. Plus the seas are being depleted also. I'm going to try eliminating some of the stuff you've mentioned, and see what happens. Food is such a problem. Who would have ever thought.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

ghitta-how do you get enough protein in your diet??


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I read the book, but I don't think the diet is right for me. If it works for some people, that's great. However, I personally don't think there's any proof that following this diet is good for everyone.


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Eat less of the simple carbos. Wheat bran is a bad irritant to the bowel. Those two things should help a lot of people, but allmost nobody can do it! The culture of eating the "most simple to produce calories for the masses" [ wheat and rice and potatoes, etc.]has come back to haunt us as IBS. This way of eating is 'ingrained'[ha] sp strongly we don't even have options. Forget the protien concern - how do we get enough calories without the simple catbos? Protien is plentifull - even wheat has 13% protien, and that about what we need. Meat is a great food, but if you don't like to eat the horemones and antibiotics the farmers use [without hardly any regulations at all, just stick a needle in if the cow don't look well - I know this for sure, seen it, talk of new regulations now] then there is no concern about protien, thats just a cow-people myth. Lifing is easy - don't stray from natural processes and we will be okay again. Its really working for me, only blocked by the un-natural ways of modern living. I'm gonna get well! I'm on a roll in a beautifull place, sorry for the bliss.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all. to atrain: i'm an omnivore: i eat a bit of everything (except i do try to avoid wheat, dairy and corn) but when in paris, france, like now, i buy my meat (red, pink, white) from the butchers i personally know (never from supermarkets) and i'm guaranteed animal protein without mad cow or other stuff. in any case, steroids, antibiotics, etc are forbidden in france and the mad cow thing was a direct result of industrialized farming. when in the united states, i only eat animal protein at home, where i can control what i eat, by buying it only at places like Whole Foods, etc. guaranteed organically raised etc. i can do protein complementary by food combining, and i eat vegetables high in protein such as broccoli, kale, etc. i don't personally believe that food is harmful, i believe what we've done to it is bad: genetically modified, steroided, etc. also, when you think you're eating healthfully vegetarian in the states: tofu, other soy products, etc, think again, unless it's marked Not Genetically Modified, it is. like cell phones, the damage results will show up years from now, like cigarettes. (altho, who am i to talk, cause believe it or not, i still smoke) - because i poison myself in one way (cigarette tar and carbon monoxide) i try not to digestively! ha! whistling in the wind, basically. i wish all a happy day; unless you've made other plans.....g-


----------

